# Best Practice A/R Percentages for Family Practice



## AMADDOX (Mar 30, 2010)

I need to find out where I can find the current "Best Practice" A/R percentages for family practice.  I've looked online, but places like MGMA requires that you join as a member.  I just need to know what the percentages should be in each A/R aging bucket to determine the current situation for a family practice client.  If anyone out there could help I would greatly appreciate it, or if you could even refer to a place I could find this info myself.  Thanks!!!


----------



## cyndeew (Apr 2, 2010)

*General Rule of Thumb*

I don't have FP specifics, but here is the general rule of thumb:

50% of A/R should be 30 days or less
25% of A/R should be 31-60 days
15% of A/R should be 61-90 days
10% of A/R should be 91-120 days
Nothing should be in the Over 120 days bucket
Hope this information is helpful to you.​


----------



## AMADDOX (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Cyndee, that helps me


----------

